# Possible babies or just fat?



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

Alright, so I got my Henry & Charollette on Sunday, August 20th, 2017. They have been separated ever since I got them but the people I originally got them from got them from someone else so I don't know too much about if they have been together. SO on the safe side, I've been watching out to see if she has any babies. She has about up until the 10th of September that'll mark 22 days of her being with me. What are signs? I have read about everything I can on the internet but nothings really helped me figure it out. I would try to weigh her but she's so nervous being at a new house I don't wanna put her through more stress. Advice?


----------



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

Pictures from last week. Will post new ones tonight


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

She doesn't look pregnant from the pictures, but rats don't show until a few days before birth. Since you haven't had her long, you won't be able to judge what is her normal behavior vs maternal behavior. For example, I could suggest giving her toilet paper to nest with to see if she starts building a nest for the babies, but there are lots of rats who build nests regardless of if they're pregnant or even female. I think that the best you can do without weighing her is to watch during the final week of what would be her gestation and see if her belly swells up. I think in this case that you won't be able to know until they're basically ready to come out.


----------



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you so much for your response! I've been asking tons of people for the days I've had her. I'm getting prepared as she now has 8 days until the 22nd day I've had her. She seems more protective over her place (she bit me) Though she's always been really sweet prior to the day she did bite me. She looks rather large on the back end in person. Pictures never do justis. haha. But I'm preparing as much as possible! My friend has been coming over frequently and she says she looks way bigger than she did before so I'll keep my on the little lady  



Coffeebean said:


> She doesn't look pregnant from the pictures, but rats don't show until a few days before birth. Since you haven't had her long, you won't be able to judge what is her normal behavior vs maternal behavior. For example, I could suggest giving her toilet paper to nest with to see if she starts building a nest for the babies, but there are lots of rats who build nests regardless of if they're pregnant or even female. I think that the best you can do without weighing her is to watch during the final week of what would be her gestation and see if her belly swells up. I think in this case that you won't be able to know until they're basically ready to come out.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

PandoraAlicePenelope said:


> Thank you so much for your response! I've been asking tons of people for the days I've had her. I'm getting prepared as she now has 8 days until the 22nd day I've had her. She seems more protective over her place (she bit me) Though she's always been really sweet prior to the day she did bite me. She looks rather large on the back end in person. Pictures never do justis. haha. But I'm preparing as much as possible! My friend has been coming over frequently and she says she looks way bigger than she did before so I'll keep my on the little lady


If she is pregnant then I wish her a safe and swift delivery. 

And I totally get that about pictures, my camera always thinks that my ratties are a lot smaller than they really are.


----------



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you so much <3 

&& omg I know. It's funny because when I look at her in her cage she looks so fat but I take her out to hold her and she's so much smaller. Ahh, rats are a mystery sometimes haha. I'll post back on this thread if she does/doesn't have babies  On the upside, if she's not I can get my Henry boy a buddy!


----------

